# Fluke t5 or t6



## Mjames (Aug 3, 2017)

Well guys its that time for a new meter. Kind of stuck between spending the extra money for the t6-600 or just go back to my trusty t5-600. Thoughts????


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

T5-600 has served me well for a long time. I see no need to buy the T6.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I want a T5 that can measure up to 200 A and has a Lo Z function


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The T6 senses both current and voltage in the jaw. That’s cool  .


----------



## T-Steve (Mar 9, 2017)

A good question - I recently bought a T5 and a T6 for my techs. 

For my purposes (mostly simple AC current measurements 5-30 A) they are the same, but the backlight on the T6 is GOLD. Most of my measurements are in dark NEMA cabinets and the backlight is wonderful.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

i prefer the t5-1000 because its lighter and fits the hand better. As i carry the meter all day long its worth skipping the extra options on the T6 for me.

Other guys i work with carry the T6 and don't seem to mind the extra bulk of the meter.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't trust that sensing tech for everyday trouble shooting.

a lot of times you loose one phase...or a neutral.....I rather have my meter leads on the test points


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I want a T5 that can measure up to 200 A and has a Lo Z function and will cut 1-1/4" and 2" KOs.


fixed


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Wait 


HackWork said:


> I want a T5 that can measure up to 200 A and has a Lo Z function and will cut 1-1/4" and 2" KOs and crimp two #4 Al.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Wait wait 



HackWork said:


> I want a T5 that can measure up to 200 A and has a Lo Z function and will cut 1-1/4" and 2" KOs and crimp two #4 Al for under $99.99.


... still feel like I am missing something ...


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

splatz said:


> Wait wait
> 
> 
> 
> ... still feel like I am missing something ...


And has a test tone that's loud enough to be heard in the basement.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

splatz said:


> ... still feel like I am missing something ...


Kenny clamp installation option


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

splatz said:


> Wait wait
> 
> 
> 
> ... still feel like I am missing something ...


There is no reason why Fluke can't include the 2 features that I mentioned into the T5, and I think most people would be willing to pay a bit more for it, myself included.

Milwaukee did it with those features plus more such as True RMS, a flashlight, backlit display, NCVD, etc. I still have that Milwaukee and use it sometimes. My only complaint is that it is slow to register the reading, and it's not a Fluke.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> And has a test tone that's loud enough to be heard in the basement.


You remembered


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

CoolWill said:


> And has a test tone that's loud enough to be heard out in the truck, over the Pokemon racket coming from the iPad.


Good catch, I forgot about that one.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

splatz said:


> Wait wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can hold one offset connector. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I use the T5-1000 with great results for basic testing and it hasn't disappointed me.


----------



## FishinElectrcian (Jul 18, 2019)

99cents
Dec 2, 2019, Fluke t5 or t6
The T6 senses both current and voltage in the jaw. That’s cool  .

Ok so I read everything, checked reviews, watched modem man testing the T6-600 leakage current. I'm not big on the using your body to ground it idea. I would likely use the ground probe not my body if I was using field sense and of course check it with leads before touching it. I used some old T5's 15yrs ago and they were a good service meter, I'm primarily getting sucked in with the 200A and backlit feature but some goofy field sense give or take 10V could still be handy. I will purchase from a proper dealer like I.T.M. or KMS etc. No amazon/ebay crap for me.

I'm primarily resi these days, had some problems with my last few flukes. My 353 goes blank when I measure voltage so it's gotta go... it's better at ohms than my klein cl-800 and peak inrush current, other than that, the Klein has become my primary meter. Capacitance, temperature, peak inrush, lo-Z, the light etc it's just loaded for half the price but it pisses me off that it reads so slow and the wide jaw is nice for big wires but a pain in the panel. I could just back up my klein for $200 but I could get a T5 for the same price or a T6 for the extra $70. Backlight, slim design, the ergonomics of the clip in forward facing probe and ability to throw it in my pouch are the big bonus.

So it's 4yrs later did it get any better? Anyone out there loving the T6-600? Do they all give you the dual display volts and amps at once or is there different models?


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 16, 2020)

The pad isn't ground technically, you are only capacitively coupled with the wire you try to measure, which is inside the plastic jaw and not directly connected to anything.

Here's my quick thoughts on my T6-1000, excuse any mistakes as it was end of work day and tired.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I have had Flukes for 40 years. Had one that the screen went blank (73). I sent it back to the mother ship and they repaired it for free and mailed it back to me. 
You might try sending it back to Fluke for evaluation. I do not know what the policy is any more.


----------

